# Anyone have site problems



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Today was a big change and most of you probably had to log back into the forums. Has anyone been having a difficult time with the switch? For those who don't know www.cheftalkcafe.com is just a pointer to www.cheftalk.com/forums. If you have a link to us on a website you run would you please update your links?

Thank you so much.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Nicko,

I have not had any problems.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I just wish you'd pick a URL and keep it. Works, fine, a bit narrow for my tastes but works. 

Phil


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Had a little problem. But back on line now. OK.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Phatch,

This is the last url I promise. It is better for ChefTalk mainly because now we don't have two web hosting fees and it makes it easier to integrate it all into the main site http://www.cheftalk.com. Thanks for your patience it has been a long and often frustrating road to get to this point.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Nicko -- no problems, other than having to re-log in (which is just fine by me). I know how frustrating it can be on your end! Thank you for all you do!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I had a little trouble but I found a way in through the back door. I e-mailed to the "Contact Us" address to ask for help. Whoever reads that can ignore it.

Jock


----------



## atl_baker (Nov 1, 2005)

I had no trouble getting on and reading post, however when I went to post a thread or respond to a a post it kept taking me back into the sign in page ... it was very frustrating but something told me to sign back in and check the box that said remember me ... it worked and I was able to post new threads ...if u r having trouble u may want to try that


----------



## spanishl (Nov 29, 2005)

Good it worked fine


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Nicko,
I seem to have lost my email notification. Went in and checked everything and all seems right. Any insight?
pan


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Yes you definately need to check the "Remember Me" so that it resets the cookie or clear your browser cache.

panini I was having some trouble with that to but it seems to have fixed itself.

Anyone else not getting emails?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Nicko, think I've got the problem licked. Thanks.
Foodpump


----------

